# Hope this isn't a dumb question



## maxxx39 (Jul 17, 2012)

I purchased a bottle of candle fragrance from Michaels thinking for some reason I could use it in soaping!(Duh).  It is a citrus type I believe.  Now that I know I should stick to EOs as I can afford them  and FOs from established soaping sources I glare at that bottle daily but can't bring myself to throw it away.

Are there any other uses for candle fragrance or do I have to force myself to make a candle I have always had a fear of making candles for some reason like I'd start a fire in my own home....


----------



## Genny (Jul 17, 2012)

You could use it to make corn cob sachets
http://www.candlesupply.com/how2corncob.html

Make incense
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas ... cense1.pdf

Make wax melts
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas ... ctarts.pdf


----------



## Hazel (Jul 17, 2012)

You can buy Hartz Small Animal Bedding for sachets - just make sure it's the bedding that says corn cob. I use it and it works very well.

You can also make rock potpourri with it. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15966&p=145547


----------



## maxxx39 (Jul 18, 2012)

Long as there is a use for the oil I am good.  I don't know what I was thinking when I bought it....but waste not want not!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 18, 2012)

I've done the same thing. Bought something, don't get around to using it and then a few months later I'm wondering why I bought it and wondering what I can do with it. I'm fairly sure everyone has experienced this at least once.


----------



## maxxx39 (Jul 19, 2012)

The crushed corncob idea I rather like! I will hunt for some Hartz Small Animal Bedding this weekend while I am out and about scouting for cheap CP equipment...


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2012)

While you're out and about, look for craft glitter to sprinkle on the corn cob after you scent it. I put the scented cob into organza bags and the glitter adds a bit of sparkle.


----------

